# my new black paph and beautiful yellow oncidium!!!



## pappipaph (Nov 14, 2009)

aquired from trader joes!!!

great condition and new growths on both with wonderfully developed roots!

and a new plant growing from the paph!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

Although it is a little out of shape I like the form and the colour...
Does the foliage have dark veining?


----------



## etex (Nov 14, 2009)

The paph is pretty. I like the deep red color. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pappipaph (Nov 15, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Although it is a little out of shape I like the form and the colour...
> Does the foliage have dark veining?



yeah its very dark almost black foliage but a new growth alost an inch away from the main plant that sprouted from a root at the bottom of the original pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting -- my first reaction was it looked like a little cowboy with a big cowboy hat coming through a door!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting -- my first reaction was it looked like a little cowboy with a big cowboy hat coming through a door!


 well OK! :rollhappy:


----------

